

Why don't Apple notebooks have full keyboards? - algoshift

The one thing keeping me from buying a 17in. notebook is the lack of a full keyboard with numeric keypad.  I really don't want to lug around an external keypad.  I already lug around a trackball with our PC notebooks and would do the same with a Mac.  Every single one of our desktop Macs has a full keyboard in place of the stock shorty.  It's a shame, really.
======
sorbus
I would assume that the reasoning is that most people don't need or want a
numeric keypad.

~~~
us
I would have to agree here. I can't remember the last time I even touched the
numeric keypad even though I have access to one. OP, I think only a minority
of users would want a numeric keypad...

------
aeontech
I have been programming for 10+ years, I have a full keyboard on the desk, and
I can honestly say that I have used the numeric keypad maybe a dozen times in
that whole time. If you're an accountant, it may be a different story, but for
programming... it might as well not exist as far as I'm concerned.

------
andymac
I agree with the above comments saying that a minority would want it, but I
seem to use the numeric keypad all the time as a programmer or calculating
pixels when I'm doing layout work. I really disliked the minimal keyboard that
came with my 27" quad core iMac, so I took the free upgrade. Its unfortunate
you can't do that with a notebook.

~~~
us
If you're like me, half the time (at the very minimal), you'll be using your
laptop at home on a desk. Personally I use the bluetooth apple wireless
keyboard (exact size as the laptop keyboard with no numpad) BUT I also own the
full size keyboard from apple. You should shell out for some money on this if
it helps you do work and when you're on the go, it's unlikely you'll be
actively needing the numpad.

------
dillon
Apple's Notebooks have full keyboards, what buttons are missing besides the
Windows symbol?

If you'd like a numeric pad then you can actually buy a USB Num Pad from Best
Buy.

~~~
kristianp
Let's see: Home, End, Pg Up, Pg Down, Delete, Insert.

But seriously, I use the numeric keypad myself, especially when entering
strings of numbers. Any touch-typist would have learnt how to use the numeric
keypad.

~~~
marssaxman
I've been touch-typing since... um... some time in the late '80s, and I never
learned to use the numeric keypad. Did a stint as a copy editor / layout
monkey, too.

